
Show HN: Petition to regulate account authentication in Finance, Healthcare, etc. - telekid
https://github.com/telekid/pii-petition
======
telekid
I've drafted this petition in response to the Equifax data breach. I feel that
account access should be regulated in certain industries. This petition
outlines why that is important and how legislators might go about doing that.

With that said, I am not a lawyer and I am not a security expert. As such, I
would love feedback from people who are more familiar with the issue than I
am. If you have something to add, please raise an issue or open a pull
request.

